
Why do so many developers dislike agile? (Satire) - xg15
https://www.quora.com/In-a-nutshell-why-do-a-lot-of-developers-dislike-Agile/answer/Miles-English?srid=i5M8&share=1
======
andrewclunn
Before reading this post, I need you to estimate how long it's going to take
you to finish. Don't try to wiggle out of your responsibility. Give me a clear
estimate in story point units.

